# MH QAA x MH LAB PUPPIES FOR SALE



## bamaboy (Jul 7, 2010)

Sire: Ruff Rivers Black Magic Marker MH QAA X Adam's Little Kacie MH

3 Black males 400

Puppies are nine weeks old up to date on all shots and ready for there new home. Puppies have been well socialized with loud fire works popping off the last two weeks and does not even bother them. For more info call me at 402-297-3349. Pictures upon request! For more info visit http://www.jlbretrievers.com/home/sharp ... ie_mh_pups


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

What's the females pedigree? Not seeing it on the site.

Good job on the titles and breeding healthy dogs.


----------

